# FIRST TIME BREEDING



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

check out this vid on my 110 gallon with 9 8" rbps in it. one of them seems like he is guarding this area in the tank. he is always in the same spot and seems like there is always one behind him and the rest are on the otherside of the tank. even if i walk in the room he always ends up right back in his spot. he is one of the smaller fish in the tank and i never seen any of them act this way. he some times will bite the gravel in this are too. i havent seen any eggs or dancing like behavior. Im hoping they are or are going to breed! 









wha do you think is going on?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

they have got to be breeding. i dont see any eggs. maybe a few floating one? the others have had to eat them.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

look really hard for the eggs!! it looks like he may be fanning something giving them air.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm willing to bet if you do a gravel vac just to the left of that big rock you will get fry. The reason you don't see eggs is because they have hatched and fell into the rocks. If you vac and there is no fry then they may have got eaten. But that's defiantly him fanning, my male Golds are doing the exact same thing as I type this. Now you need to decide if you are going to keep they fry or not. It's a lot of work, but a lot of fun too.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

hell yeah! i still havent found anything but i got a 30 gallon and a 10 gallon i need to set up for the fry when i do get or find some!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

as said, he looks like he is aerating already laid eggs.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah just do a small gravel vac into a bucket. You should see them then. I wouldn't leave them in there too much longer.


----------



## soso (Feb 22, 2007)

badforthesport said:


> check out this vid on my 110 gallon with 9 8" rbps in it. one of them seems like he is guarding this area in the tank. he is always in the same spot and seems like there is always one behind him and the rest are on the otherside of the tank. even if i walk in the room he always ends up right back in his spot. he is one of the smaller fish in the tank and i never seen any of them act this way. he some times will bite the gravel in this are too. i havent seen any eggs or dancing like behavior. Im hoping they are or are going to breed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


male piranha faning the eggs.If this is there first time there might only be around 100 eggs next time there will be a lot more


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

also, if the eggs are not removed by around 40-48 hours, it does get really difficult to see them, sometimes you cannot at all. before that time frame, it's fairly easy to see the little orange eggs.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you try syphoning yet?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

This is going on now. They dropped the eggs about an hour ago. Tomorrow I will not be able to see the eggs anymore, but he will still be fanning them. If you want to try to rase the fry you need to get them out of there as soon as you can.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

they are doing some crazy sh*t right now! im recording it. brb

uploading the vids right now...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Walked in on this tonight....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I found some eggs. My plan is to set up my 10 gallon tomorrow and put the eggs in that. Run a sponge filter, heater.

Also i was thinking of setting up my 30 gallon and putting the pair in there so they dont have a problem with the other reds and can get busy always.

Sound good?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

SO I COULDN'T WAIT SO IM UP AT 330AM SETTING UP MY 10 GALLON. I SUCKED OUT WATER FROM MY 110G AND ADDED IT TO MY NEW HOME FOR MY EGGS. (10G.) I ADDED A PEICE OF WOOD, LIGHT, HEATER AND A CASCADE 100 FILTER. I KNOW THE FILTER IS WAY TO BIG BUT ITS ALL I HAVE LAYING AROUND.

*IS MY CASCADE GOING TO BE A PROBLEM SEEING THAT ITS A 265GPH FILTER IN A 10G? TOO MUCH CURENT? * 
WHAT IT I JUST TURN THE CONTROL VALVE HALF WAY? WIL THAT BE BETTER?

SHOULD I FILL THE 10 GALLON ALL THE WAY? 
SHOULD I ADD GRAVEL?

ANYTHING IM NO DOING RIGHT? 
HERE ARE SOME PIX! 
DONT MIND MY GARDN HOSE FOR THE FILTER. HAD TO DO SOMETHING! HAHA
OH THAT IS A SPONGE AT THE END OF THE FILTER TOO.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

That's way too much. The current alone should kill them. Just rum up to the store and grab a sponge filter. If it were me I would put the fry in the 30. If you put the parents in there they will prolly stop spawning or even worse kill each other. Once you take the eggs out most of the aggression will chill out. Until they lay again. Also IMO it's not a bad idea to grab a bag of ammonia remover to add to the fry tank. I use a 75 for fry since I find it's easer to keep good water conditions. Don't blame yourself if you lose a few, it happens. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

YOU CAN CONTROL THE FLOW ON THE CASCADE SO I TURNED IT ALMOST AL THE WAY DOWN. I THINK IT WILL BE FINE.










I HAE SOME AMQUEL PLUS. SHOUD I ADD A LITTLE OF THAT?

THE MALE IS STILL "FANNING" IN THE 110G.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

signs of breeding...both male and female changes to a much darker color with some purple...both w/ their head up side down blowing on the gravel...the male will guard the eggs...he will be EXTREMELY aggressive...you will need to remove the eggs via syphoning...when I was breeding the reds...I was getting (if I remember correctly) a batch of eggs a week (or maybe 2wks) because I have more than one female in the tank...once they start...do not disturb their surroundings...like tank settings......HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

HOW LONG DOES IT TANK FOR THE EGGS TO HATCH?


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats man!!! If I'm not mistaken it takes like 24-48 hrs for the fry to hatch....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow really? thats fast!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

You lucky dog!


----------



## paulranha87 (Dec 4, 2008)

dude keep us updated!!! we're very interested on wats going on


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

paulranha87 said:


> dude keep us updated!!! we're very interested on wats going on


cant wait to see the fry!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats, up-dates?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

so i was checking ou the tank one night and moved my light. little did i know it hit my heater nd the next day i notice the temp at 86. the water was very cloudy as well. i did a water change from the 110g. i have yet to see fry. i think i cooked them =(


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

The fry are very small when first hatched and will not leave the bottom for about 7 days. The first thing you will see is tiny fry trying to reach the surface. You will need a lot of food for them, micro worm, brine shrimp. They do not start swimming around for about 3 weeks, they stay close to the bottom and hide under stuff. They do not shoal together like cichlids, they spread out all over the tank. I put 217 free swimming fry in a 6'x2'x2' tank on 25th January this year and now there are 8 left, all around 20mm. Its not so much them eating each other, they just die off. Cannabalism does't start until they are around 60/70mm.
Good luck, and you will need a bigger tank.:nod:


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW not very good odds, how would you increase the number of survivors?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

So a little update.

I didnt get any fry out of my 10 gallon but I did see some in my 110 gallon. Its so hard to see the eggs that are being laid so i decided to start over and i took out all the gravel from my tank. The natural color looks too much like the eggs. plus it was very dirty when the gravel was moved around. It was just time to clean it out and I decided to take it out all the way. so my plan is to add sand and go from there.

i was wondering if they will pair up again and how soon? What is i never add sand? is that ok? will they fill frisky enough without gravel or sand?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You could get like a ceramic pot or something where they could go in, i dont know whether they would lay the eggs in there or not though. I've also heard that coconut fibre works as like a breeding mat. Just put somein the corner. As for the question about when they will pair back up, not too sure, someone will answer soon im sure.

Sucks that you never got any fry


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

if you can't get any fries out of this patch...don't worry just a couple of weeks you should see more eggs...just don't mess w/ their surroundings...


----------

